# Please join me in welcoming Mike Johnson to our team!



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I'd like to extend a warm welcome to Mike Johnson who has very kindly agreed to join the DBSTalk staff to help Allen out here in the 942 forum. Mike has been around here since just about the beginning of the 942 forum, and knows quite a bit about how the 942 operates. I'll be setting him up with my 942 team contacts so for the times ahead that I'm not around, he'll be able to take care of you guys. I'm thrilled that he's agreed to come on board and take the role of staff presence here in the forum that I haven't been able to do recently. Please join me in welcoming Mike!


----------



## Tom in TX (Jan 22, 2004)

Welcome Mike!!!
Tom in TX


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

Welcom Mike, Thanks in advance for the help!!


----------



## rickc (Oct 7, 2005)

Though I don't have a 942 as yet I know it is only a matter of time until I purchase either a 942 or the mpeg4 DVR down the road. In either case, I'm glad to see that you will be around to help us out if we get in trouble.

Welcome to the moderator staff!


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Welcome mike! Thanks for your time and help.

Jon


----------



## kspeters (Aug 12, 2003)

Hi Mike, thanks for helping out. Hope to talk with you sometime.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Welcome, Mike. Thanks for giving of your time so the rest of us can keep our sanity!! Oh, I forgot, I don't have a 921 any more. But thanks anyway.

john


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

:welcome_s

Glad to have you aboard Mike.. Nice to have another pair of hands in the forums.


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

Thanks, everyone! I'm glad to be here and to give Mark and Allen a hand with the 942 forum. I'm a big fan of the 942 and I'll do my best to try and find answers for your questions. I hope to spend some time here every day, but occasionally my schedule won't allow that. I would appreciate your patience if you don't get an answer right away. I do, however, have more time than Mark does, so any delay should be minimal. Again, thanks for the welcome and please feel free to contact me if there is something that I can help with.


----------



## SteveinDanville (Jun 26, 2002)

Thanks for jumping in Mike! First question: Can you fix my 942? (heh-heh).


----------



## zipcom (Oct 14, 2005)

So good to see so much help available! Especially since I'm new to the forum and the 942!

Kipp


----------

